# sheffield flooding



## oldmouldy (May 18, 2006)

A suicide bomber has just crashed in to utlly reservoir killing himself

police at the scene say its now
RAMADAM ????


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

What a cracker


----------

